# Modifier Help - emergency surgery



## Jckidder (Dec 20, 2011)

A gentleman came in on Friday with a broken bone.  The doctor made the decision he needed emergency surgery.  On the E/M code we added Modifier 57.  He went to surgery on Saturday for a Radius Open Reduction and Fixation.  Can I bill the surgery with Modifier TV? Will it be paid more for weekend emergency surgery?  Can anyone explain this modifier more or if I am using it correctly, or if there is something I am missing for a weekend emergency surgery? Please Help.  TY


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2011)

Jckidder said:


> A gentleman came in on Friday with a broken bone.  The doctor made the decision he needed emergency surgery.  On the E/M code we added Modifier 57.  He went to surgery on Saturday for a Radius Open Reduction and Fixation.  Can I bill the surgery with Modifier TV? Will it be paid more for weekend emergency surgery?  Can anyone explain this modifier more or if I am using it correctly, or if there is something I am missing for a weekend emergency surgery? Please Help.  TY



I would not use a modifier like that on an emergency surgery.  If it was an elective surgery that the patient requested to have done on a weekend for their convenience, then maybe.  The insurance carrier is not likely to reimburse more for the surgery because it was done on a weekend, especially since it was an emergent procedure that could not wait for a regular weekday.


----------

